# Sources: Obama picks Harvard grad Merrick Garland for Supreme Court



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

* Sources: Obama picks Harvard grad Merrick Garland for Supreme Court *

Congressional sources tell the Associated Press that President Barack Obama will nominate Merrick Garland to Supreme Court on Wednesday.



*PICKING A FIGHT
Obama to nominate Garland for Supreme Court*
*SHORT LIST: Deep bench of potential nominees to succeed Scalia*
*VIDEO: Analyzing the WH short list of potential SCOTUS nominees*








*VIDEO: High Court deeply divided on Texas abortion clinic case*


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

A Chicago Democrat. I'm shocked.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> A Chicago Democrat. I'm shocked.


Well that explains a lot.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Now that's just a shocker.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama could bypass Senate to appoint a Supreme Court justice: Here's how*
7:41 am

President Obama could use a recess appointment to install Judge Merrick B. Garland on the Supreme Court temporarily.


----------

